
TIL Jobs often went to his biological dad's restaurant without knowing of him - shafyy
https://www.reddit.com/r/todayilearned/comments/a04jrc/til_that_steve_jobs_often_went_to_his_biological/
======
shafyy
From Wikipedia[0]:

 _Jobs told his official biographer that after meeting Simpson, he wanted to
become involved in her ongoing search for their father. When Jandali was found
working in Sacramento, Jobs decided that only Simpson would meet him. Jandali
and Simpson spoke for several hours at which point he told her that he had
left teaching to join the restaurant business. He also said that he and
Schieble had given another child away for adoption but that "we'll never see
that baby again. That baby's gone." (Simpson did not mention that she had met
Jobs). Jandali further told Simpson that he once managed a Mediterranean
restaurant near San Jose and that "all of the successful technology people
used to come there. Even Steve Jobs... oh yeah, he used to come in, and he was
a sweet guy, and a big tipper." After hearing about the visit, Jobs recalled
that "it was amazing... I had been to that restaurant a few times and I
remember meeting the owner. He was Syrian. Balding. We shook hands."_

0:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mona_Simpson#Personal_life](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mona_Simpson#Personal_life)

